# Campos do Jordão (SP) - Brasil com uma primavera realmente primaveril



## andken (Sep 20, 2015)

Déa_ said:


> O novo mirante e lavandário eu ainda não conheci, mas tb já me disseram que é bem caro.


É caro. São vinte reais de estacionamento, mais dez de entrada por pessoa. Não tem muita coisa além de uma única lanchonete bem mééé, um mirante meio chinfrim, as lavandas e banheiros. O lago que ficava em frente ao pico foi cercado, e parte alta fica fechada ao público e o parque fecha cedo.

O problema do Mirante do Itapeva é que a area do pico em si fica dentro de Pindamonhangaba, mas os turistas vêem de Campos de Jordão. Daí, a prefeitura e o Ministério Público tiraram os comerciantes dali.

Na verdade, o ideal seria o governo estadual desapropriar a região toda entre os DOIS municipios e fazer um grande parque estadual, substitutindo inclusive eucaliptos por mata nativa. Daria para manter inclusive o comércio de forma controlada.

Eu tenho material de CAmpos de Jordão aqui, mas acho melhor colocar num thread próprio que ficar roubando espaço do thread do Lorram.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Mais um belo registro, Lorrampaiva!

Campos do Jordão tem visuais muito bonitos e partes residenciais muito agradáveis.


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Obrigado a todos pelos comentários!


----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

andken said:


> Eu tenho material de CAmpos de Jordão aqui, mas acho melhor colocar num thread próprio que ficar roubando espaço do thread do Lorram.


Acho que seria bacana, enriqueceria ainda mais o thread, se o lorran não se importar, é claro.


----------



## Jean Carlos Boniatti (Nov 20, 2006)

Linda. Poderiam enterrar a fiação, ainda mais por ser uma cidade turistica.


----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

Em Gramado houve a opção de enterrar a fiação na avenida principal (Borges de Medeiros) há mais ou menos uns 10 anos, o resultado estético ficou muito bom,


----------

